# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Dinkers, Odd Patterns, Ringers and Other Funky Stuff

## Reakt20

I don't know about you guys but I like seeing dinkers and funky looking BP's!  :Very Happy:  Everybody post your photos of your dinkers, odd balls, ringers, whatever! Share with us a little bit about what you know about your snake as well!

----------

JulieInNJ (10-13-2011)

----------


## Jerhart



----------


## DemmBalls



----------

_Reakt20_ (10-13-2011)

----------


## spasticbeast

He is 7 years old, and a pick up from petco or petsmart.  He also tries to eat rats from everyother directions but headfirst before he finishes up.  I have only had him for about two months.  Lots of blushing and much lighter than most normals.  Other people on the forum suggested he may be a reduced pattern normal.  http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc484/spasticbeast/100_2535.jpg

----------

_Reakt20_ (10-13-2011)

----------


## Reakt20

> 


nice stripe!

----------


## Reakt20

> nice stripe!


I like the flames coming up the side too!

----------


## Reakt20

> 


Nice Granite look!

----------

_Jerhart_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## JulieInNJ

Yay!  My dinker was my original, and by far my favorite (don't tell the others, lol)!!!  I love her pattern and her colors keep getting more and more fantastic.  Can't wait to see what she produces when she's big enough!!!

----------


## Reakt20

I see a lot of nice blushing and flames and definitely some funky stuff

----------

JulieInNJ (10-13-2011)

----------


## DemmBalls

> I like the flames coming up the side too!


Thanks.  I loved the flames when I first saw him.  The stripe is cool, but not what made me pick him up.  He is breeding our 3,000 gram girl this year...He is only 600 grams!  I hope to have him prove out this year!   :Please:

----------


## twistedtails

> 


Looks very Phantomish!

----------

_Jerhart_ (10-13-2011)

----------


## bkelley02

> Looks very Phantomish!


And I was thinking Sable.

----------

_Jerhart_ (10-13-2011)

----------


## Dave Green

I love this kind of stuff and have been picked up some unusual animals over the years...

Fire ringer and a champagne "extreme" ringer


Babies from the above breeding


I produced this one this year, cinnamon lesser poss. het pied with a ringer and two different colored eyes


Paradox spied (picture by Steve Roussis)..love this guys head and two different colored eyes


Paradox albino (picture by Josh Marki)

----------

_Carlene16_ (10-13-2011),_CLSpider_ (10-13-2011),JulieInNJ (10-13-2011)

----------


## Reakt20

> I love this kind of stuff and have been picked up some unusual animals over the years...
> 
> Fire ringer and a champagne "extreme" ringer
> 
> 
> Babies from the above breeding
> 
> 
> I produced this one this year, cinnamon lesser poss. het pied with a ringer and two different colored eyes
> ...

----------


## Reakt20

:Surprised:   I'm in awe.

----------


## llovelace

Here's one of my dinkers

----------

JulieInNJ (10-13-2011)

----------


## AKballs

Heres my Dinker female hoping to prove her out soon!

----------

_adamjeffery_ (10-15-2011),_carlisleishere_ (10-15-2011),JulieInNJ (10-13-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Babies from the above breeding


What would these babies be considered? Fire Champagne Pieds? Or just Champagne Pieds?




> I produced this one this year, cinnamon lesser poss. het pied with a ringer and two different colored eyes


This is just amazing, lots of stuff going on. 




> Paradox spied (picture by Steve Roussis)..love this guys head and two different colored eyes


You're the one with the Paradox Spied?? I had no idea. I always wondered who was the one who had this animal.

----------


## Dave Green

Tiffany, the one on the left is a fire champagne and the one on the right is a champagne.  These champagnes don't have any pied in them.  Champagnes sometimes have ringers and mom is an extreme example.  I hatched a fire champ last year which had a nice ringer so I thought my fire ringer male would be a good mate and the results just blew me away.  

I love that paradox spied.  As soon as Steve hatched it I was on the phone.

----------


## python_addict

current dinker


passed dinkers




(the yellow one)


dinkers are fun  :Very Happy:

----------

JulieInNJ (10-13-2011)

----------


## Anatopism

> dinkers are fun


Why does it look like the BP is curled up with a garter snake? lol

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

Here are some pics of my Leopard ringer. I just love her to bits.  :Very Happy:

----------

JulieInNJ (10-13-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I love seeing dinkers! 

Here are mine:

My favorite dinker from a dinker project of mine. Now to prove him genetic! I call him the orange thing


Him with the two pastel females I held back and a normal for comparison 


This is the orange thing's sister, so I'm calling her a pastel dinker for now

----------

JulieInNJ (10-13-2011)

----------


## python_addict

> Why does it look like the BP is curled up with a garter snake? lol


she was lol we bred a bunch of garters and one got out and into her cage and she snapped at anything that tried to come close lol thats why she looks like shes in protective mode

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Tiffany, the one on the left is a fire champagne and the one on the right is a champagne.  These champagnes don't have any pied in them.  Champagnes sometimes have ringers and mom is an extreme example.  I hatched a fire champ last year which had a nice ringer so I thought my fire ringer male would be a good mate and the results just blew me away.  
> 
> I love that paradox spied.  As soon as Steve hatched it I was on the phone.


Wow those are some crazy ringers, the mom is definitely a stunning example of a ringer. Ringer wouldn't even cross my mind if I didn't see a description on those snakes. The results from pairing that male paid off no doubt! 

It still shocks me that you're the one with that Spied! I was interested in wondering who had it for the longest time. Definitely nice getting in line first for the snake, that is just such an incredible looking animal  :Good Job: .

----------


## ShockBunny

I love seeing these. XD IMO, trying to prove out dinkers is one of the coolest parts of this hobby.

And that Orange Thing is really gorgeous!  :Surprised:

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-15-2011)

----------


## cmack91

right side tail:


left side:


right side:


the clearest shot i could get of his head:




and some outside pics:





hes my first bp ever, and my favorite, i will never let him go, i hope you guys like!

----------


## adamjeffery

> Heres my Dinker female hoping to prove her out soon!


totally digging this snake, awesome contrast. i love how the white surrounds the saddles.

----------

AKballs (10-15-2011)

----------


## Vypyrz

These are the best ones that I have of my boys pattern,,,

----------


## AKballs

> totally digging this snake, awesome contrast. i love how the white surrounds the saddles.



Thanks! hopefully she proves out :Please:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Here is my dinker. Sitting around 250g now. Hopefully he'll gain the weight to be with the ladies this season.

----------


## Akren_905

this is one of my dinkers, most promising one. Aldara 

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

Wow these never work for me ever. hate this sites picture posting crap

----------


## Reakt20

Very nice project builders! Keep the dinkers coming and let's see some more paradox stuff!

----------


## Akren_905

ok here we go.. hope it works

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Success!!!

----------


## twistedtails

> Here is my dinker. Sitting around 250g now. Hopefully he'll gain the weight to be with the ladies this season.


Russo? Nice looking though.

----------


## python_addict

> Here is my dinker. Sitting around 250g now. Hopefully he'll gain the weight to be with the ladies this season.


Kinda reminds me of my girl

----------


## python_addict

> [IMG][/IMG]


i love that pattern

----------


## bubblz

> Russo? Nice looking though.


_I was just looking at that and thinking the same thing . 

Anyone else notice how more people are calling snakes Dinkers and charging more money for them? Instead of a 30-50 dollar snake their asking for 100+ not including shipping depending on where you're located. With the prices some of them carry it's no longer a Dinker that's Morph status. High blushing, reduced alien heads, flames, light color or anything and it's like they're adding on an extra 50 bucks for each characteristic._

----------


## Anatopism

> _I was just looking at that and thinking the same thing . 
> 
> Anyone else notice how more people are calling snakes Dinkers and charging more money for them? Instead of a 30-50 dollar snake their asking for 100+ not including shipping depending on where you're located. With the prices some of them carry it's no longer a Dinker that's Morph status. High blushing, reduced alien heads, flames, light color or anything and it's like they're adding on an extra 50 bucks for each characteristic._


I noticed that recently at the show in my area... lots of entirely mundane looking normals being labeled as 'dinkers' to make them seem more attractive. Sure, everybody has something differen't they're looking for in a snake.. but I've never seen such a large assortment of ordinary snakes labeled as 'dinkers' before.

----------


## Rat160

Here are a few of my dinkers...

My Male dinker that should have been paired with AKBALLS'S Dinker female!!  :Wink: 


Only two breaks in his stripe!



My light banded female with a blushed head



Same female



Granite-ish female



Granite-ish female paired with my black pastel



and PS AKBALLS, The offer is still open for next season if you want...

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (10-19-2011)

----------


## mues155

Heck yeah you guys need to hook those Dinkers up!
Those patterns on those snakes of yours are SO cool. Im truly envious of both of you.

----------

_Rat160_ (10-19-2011)

----------


## Rat160

Yeah I offered to buy her and even to do a breeding loan just because they were so similar and he lives pretty close to me but we lost contact and looks like he has other plans for her. Still hope in a future season we can work something out.

----------


## saber2th

Here is a nice little female! Has some granite going on.





thanks,

Dave

----------


## Crawly's Mom

This is my Bonnie. I just got her not too long ago, but if she eats for me, I intend to let her lock with Clyde again. I think she's a beautiful dinker, almost all bands and so reduced. Even some amazing flames and fading.









Wish the pics were better, but all I had was my phone.

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (10-19-2011)

----------


## twistedtails

> _I was just looking at that and thinking the same thing . 
> 
> Anyone else notice how more people are calling snakes Dinkers and charging more money for them? Instead of a 30-50 dollar snake their asking for 100+ not including shipping depending on where you're located. With the prices some of them carry it's no longer a Dinker that's Morph status. High blushing, reduced alien heads, flames, light color or anything and it's like they're adding on an extra 50 bucks for each characteristic._


Yeah, its kinda funny actually. A lot more is proving genetic than people thought. I think that has a lot to do with it. Justified? NO! I saw somebody listing a dinker male for $250 dollars on fauna the other day. If he doesnt prove out....You would have paid $250 to hatch a bunch of normals. WTF?

----------


## DemmBalls

> Yeah, its kinda funny actually. A lot more is proving genetic than people thought. I think that has a lot to do with it. Justified? NO! I saw somebody listing a dinker male for $250 dollars on fauna the other day. If he doesnt prove out....You would have paid $250 to hatch a bunch of normals. WTF?


If the seller is up front in calling it a Dinker...I don't care what they charge.  It's no different than buying a poss het for several hundred/thousand dollars depending on what morph it is PH for.  It's all a matter of perspective.

----------


## twistedtails

> If the seller is up front in calling it a Dinker...I don't care what they charge.  It's no different than buying a poss het for several hundred/thousand dollars depending on what morph it is PH for.  It's all a matter of perspective.


Poss het is different in my eyes. At least you are buying something that was produced by breeding to a know gene.

----------


## LotsaBalls

> If the seller is up front in calling it a Dinker...I don't care what they charge.  It's no different than buying a poss het for several hundred/thousand dollars depending on what morph it is PH for.  It's all a matter of perspective.


I agree with this. If something does prove out, just think what it could be worth! If you don't see the possibilities then don't buy it.

----------


## twistedtails

> I agree with this. If something does prove out, just think what it could be worth! If you don't see the possibilities then don't buy it.


Fair enough. You guys buy all of the wild type MALES you want and let me know when something proves out...Maybe I'll buy in at that point.

----------


## purplemuffin

Of course, some of the dinkers I see for sale barely are any different than a regular normal. The trait for sure might be genetic, but there are a lot of things that are genetic that aren't necessarily morphs, or if they are they are so subtle we tend to not really play with them. Now it seems anything genetic gets a name and a spot on world of ball pythons! 

Don't get me wrong, I love dinkers and a lot of the subtle morphs do weird things to other morphs which is cool. But some of them..I dunno. I haven't seen the pairing that really makes me go "wow!" They just look like normals. Really good looking normals! And when bred to a morph they look like they had parents with good genetics, but not necessarily a combo gene. But maybe they haven't found that one gene that freaks out when mixed with them..

----------


## rabernet

I haven't decided yet what to put to this girl. 







And I'm putting my lemon pastel to this girl.

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (10-19-2011)

----------


## bubblz

> Poss het is different in my eyes. At least you are buying something that was produced by breeding to a know gene.


_Ri..ght, at the rate things are going people are charging more for normals. Usually when we have a "What is this snake" thread most people say it's normal until proven other wise. At this rate they're all Hets or possible new morphs until proven other wise.

I've been looking for a Dinker project but there's nothing I've found that I'm willing to put up the extra money for. Especially when I can go ahead and buy a visual morph for the price they're asking for it._

----------


## DemmBalls

> Fair enough. You guys buy all of the wild type MALES you want and let me know when something proves out...Maybe I'll buy in at that point.


Didn't say I will be standing in line to buy them...

----------


## LotsaBalls

[QUOTE=rabernet;1679335]I haven't decided yet what to put to this girl. 







I would go for an albino or maybe mojave.

----------


## jsmorphs2

Here are our dinkers. I'm not putting too much energy into the projects but it's fun to see if thier traits are genetic. 









Yellowbelly poss Granite girl

----------


## Jay_Bunny

> Russo? Nice looking though.


Thanks and I have no idea. Some people have said black pastel, some have said his belly reminds them of a yellowbelly. I guess we'll see when he produces offspring.

----------


## Wexotics

These arnt the best pics but here is a dimmer I just picked up from petsmart

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------

